# Terror On Beechwood 2007



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's a slideshow of some of the pics from Halloween night and the day after. Unfortunately the Video I took seems to be a flop.
Halloween 2007 :: Terror On Beechwood 2007 slideshow by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job you two! I gotta say, I looooove this Halloween 2007 :: P2140046.jpg picture by troop134 - Photobucket on the wall.

I'm glad to see you guys pulled it off this year.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Zombie, the wolf head was a Halloween Adventure 50% off purchase. We also got the Bear head at 50% off as well from HA. It's nice having our daughter work at a Halloween store who gives us a heads up when new merchandise rolls in the door.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Those heads are wicked!!!
I gotta have them!
.

Great set up!
Looks like the kids were having a lot of fun!
.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

impressive spread.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Black Cat and Vlad, looks good as always! Love the makeup.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome cemetery. Nice corpses.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. The cemetery grows larger and larger every year. As for the corpses, I think it's time to retire some of the older pieces and start making some new ones now that we have the know how to make better ones.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We finally have a free day tomorrow. Kenny said to put the walls back up so we can see how it looks. We'll be up around 11 am


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Absolutely Fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey wait that Igloo Ice Cube Cooler needs to be turned into a fog chiller! Even when I see those in the Summer being used to hold ice & drinks I can't help but think what a fog chiller it could be :googly:


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

you have some very realistic looking props and great detail, wish i could have seen it in person! great job


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good job Black Cat and Vlad. Glad it all came together.  Looks great!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice Black Cat...you and Vlad have a great set-up!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work. I like the photo presentation as well. Very cool.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great work guys


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

slide show didn't work for me only 2 pics kept showing looked like they were the scene setters pics.
ill try it later though


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pics are great ..loooks like you guys had a good time... thats good


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Karen you all did a great job. It looked fantastic. I really liked the slide show too. Im hoping next year when you all see me again Ill only have one chin. WOW, ya never know how big ya got until you see urself in person. YIKES. I think you guys get better and better. When do you start setting it up?


----------

